# Ultegra 2010 teaser



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Hmmm, there's a hint that Ultegra's going to get a makeover (no surprise really) for 2010. Looks like Shimano have a pre-production version ready based on this snippet. Looking forward to closeout Ultegra SL groups next year...

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/shimano-unveil-new-groupsets-20401

"Shimano are poised to launch a new entry-level road groupset and a new Deore series of mountain bike kit. At the Japanese firm's 2009 product launch in Birmingham we were also given a tantalising glimpse of the newest incarnation of Ultegra – but we've been sworn to secrecy on that until later in the year...."


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Sadly, I'm more interested in the Shimano 2300 group for my $200 beater bike I bought three years ago.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

urm not doing much for me, i always find it interesting how the new groupsets look so incredibly different at each release


----------



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

Doea anyone know when the new ultegra will be released?


----------



## jmm5360 (May 30, 2009)

Just got an email from Seven, they have an option for the 2010 ultegra now on their bikes.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Isn't it heavier than SRAM Rival.. and quite a bit more expensive?


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Posted this in another forum, then found this one.

Here's what I read on C.C.

- News about 2010 Shimano Ultegra 6700 is coming through in fits and bursts here. In 10 words or less think of it as a plasticky and less light Dura Ace 7900. Retail price for the 8-piece group will be roughly $1,500. That's about $100 more than the new-for-2010 SRAM Force and $50 less than Campy Chorus-11. 6700 will purportedly be available by the end of June and maybe by Interbike Shimano will come to their senses and drop the retail price by about $250 to give it a real reason to exist. 

Looks like I'm geting the new 2010 Force Group...


----------

